# 06 GTO As a Daily Driver?



## tiger2 (Sep 24, 2010)

Greetings folks....I would like your advise please. I am interested in getting an '06 GTO automatic for use as a daily driver....I live in NW Indiana, so there will be snow. I have had low profile cars in the past and purchased Bridgestone Blizzaks and they worked great...

What about the GTO? Will I be able to use this car in the winter with the Blizzaks?


----------



## Lapres_3 (Mar 2, 2007)

I met someone who uses one all year in NY, said its very predictable, the back end isn't that light and weight distribution is very good. This was an M6 mind-you. I have another friend who drives an auto, and got stuck a few times in his driveway because of the "plow mound". 

I, on the other hand, drive a cobalt SS stg2 in winter . So no first hand experience.


----------



## Mibuzo (Feb 23, 2010)

*Dd 06 gto*

I live in NY and use mine as one of my two daily drivers (i swap it out for a corolla which i use for work). So far its been pretty sturdy and it holds up well in the snow. If you are looking to buy one *only *to use as a DD (I have other plans for mine) i think you should go with something a little different, but it is fun driving around at night in clear weather.


----------



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

I use mine as a dd during the summer, think its going into hibernation as soon as I see snow on the forecast though I use to drive my mustang in the snow and nothing good ever came from that dont know if the gtos would be any better.


----------



## coolGTO (Oct 1, 2010)

Just traided in my 2003 Mini Cooper S for a 06 GTO and plan to use it as a DD. I live in WV, stay in MD, and work in VA. I put about 1,000 miles a week on a car. The Mini Cooper S was my DD. I also have a 2004 Mustang Mach I & a 2008 Dodge Ram 4X4 that I drive sometimes. I have used Michelin Pilot Sports A/S on my Mini Cooper S with good luck and was thinking about using them on the GTO. I too would like any input on GTO in bad weather. I will use the 4X4 truck for the really bad snow days (2-3" of snow or more) because of the mountains I drive over.


----------



## sutherlacd27 (Apr 12, 2010)

ive got a friend with an 04 a4 here in wisconsin with me and he drives his in snow storms haha. hes got stuck a few times but he pushes it to the limit. knowing whats he done i purchased my 04 m6 without hesitation for my daily driver. and i love it. my first winter is coming up but i figure it cant be any worse than my 2 camaros or 300C which are all rear wheel too.


----------



## Masterdutch (Dec 1, 2009)

I have a 05/A4 that has been my DD for about 3 years now. I live in NJ and commute 70 miles round trip everyday to work. In the 3 winters I've driven it I've only gotten stuck once or twice and a minute or two of forward/reverse got me out.


----------



## SpicyRed06 (Feb 3, 2010)

I live just north of Chicago and have had my 06 A4 for one winter so far. It is my DD. I have only ever had one car to drive year long but am now considering something for the winter. I still have the BFG's and they aren't that great in the snow but I only got stuck once from getting plowed into a parking space. Some better tires will help but the wear and tear on the car from the salt and ice and snow kills me. Also I'd like to keep the miles down. The car is ok in the snow but if you want to keep it in good shape you should consider something for the winter.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Lapres_3 said:


> I, on the other hand, drive a cobalt SS stg2 in winter . So no first hand experience.


Good choice. I drive a Redline with 60's and a 2.7 that loves the cold, dense, winter air.


----------



## Goat1403 (Oct 13, 2010)

My friend drives his 06 GTO all year round and lives in the Twin Cities. They keep up with plowing very well, but none the less he said its not much different then his Grand Prix he used to have.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I think the A4 will be horrible in bad weather. I have no issues with my M6 though.


----------



## sazaisan (Oct 3, 2009)

I have an 06 automatic and drive it year around in Minneapolis. For summer, it has Hankook VentusS1evo tires that cannot be used in the winter - too slippery. I have a set of Hankook Ice Bear tires (the same as Blizzaks) on stock 18" wheels that I put on for winter driving and don't have any problems at all. The roads get plowed very quickly and I park in heated underground parking at work. I run it through the car wash regularily in the winter and that keeps it clean during the winter months.


----------



## coolGTO (Oct 1, 2010)

*Tires*

I had a sidewall issue here in the DC area and just purchased my Winter tires. I wanted to wait a bit longer, but with the tire issue I did not see another choice. I purchased four Michelin Pilot Alpine PA2 the N1's in stock 18" for the winter and they seem to have a very nice tread pattern. Has anyone used these before? I'll post my results for the west WV to DC area driving I do and let everyone know how the car and tires did.


----------



## SPICERED2006 (Oct 7, 2007)

We use ours as a daily driver......I use to always store car......got tired of it. I buy them to drive them. I also detail them to the max, I can have car for years and it will still look new all over. I just takes alot of work. Although I'm sure my neighbors think I'm crazy.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

do you run snows in Wisconsin???...I couldn't run the stock BF Goodrich tires when it's slick in Chicagoland...
Bill


----------



## Brittani's_Impulse (Nov 20, 2009)

I live in Southern Indiana. I drove my 05 M6 GTO last winter without traction control. It got around better than my husbands 99 SS. It did slide out, but I had no trouble controlling it. I'm sure it would've been better with TC, but mine's disabled. I have Kumho's on mine.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Get good tires.

I'm ditching the stock BF's I have on the back for Conti DWS's (like I have on the front).


----------



## firehawk2069 (Feb 16, 2010)

I drive my 06 m6 as a dd, but I would never drive it in the winter mainly because of other drivers.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

So with good snow tires like the Blizzaks is the GTO suffice for 2" of snow?

I would take it to tahoe, where (thanks to California tree-hugger laws) they don't salt the roads, just go plow and finish it off with gravel.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

batmans said:


> So with good snow tires like the Blizzaks is the GTO suffice for 2" of snow?
> 
> I would take it to tahoe, where (thanks to California tree-hugger laws) they don't salt the roads, just go plow and finish it off with gravel.


I went though snow without snow tires. All-Seasons worked just fine. Potenza 960AS and Conti DWS(better snow but not as good in the dry, but for the price I'll stick with them). When I widen my rear wheels in spring, I'm going 275-40-17 with DWS in the rear and 245-45-17 DWS in the front.

I would think Blizzacks would be even better.

Keep in mind your alot more modded then me so it might be harder.

When/if it snows this year I will video me driving with my summer tires and then a video with my Potenza 960AS(they are almost bald this year) and you will see I have no problems.


----------

